# GIBSON FUTURA TRACING/TEMPLATE/PDF/ANYTHING?



## fernando bocadillos (Jun 9, 2019)

I want to build a Gibson futura but cant find a printable tracing anywhere, just the body... can anyone help me please?
Thanks!!!!! So MUUUUCHHHH!!!!


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

I already told you I would send you a pdf file. Send me a PM with your e-mail and I will send it.










You can check out my build thread here - Futura Build

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

@fernando bocadillos
If you're not sure how to contact him, 'click' his name, a prompt will pop up, click 'start a conversation'.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

laristotle said:


> @fernando bocadillos
> If you're not sure how to contact him, 'click' his name, a prompt will pop up, click 'start a conversation'.
> 
> View attachment 265692


Thanks - I should have thought of that myself. 

I had posted the pdf in the other thread for about a week and there was no response. I took down the pdf because I did do a lot of work on that drawing and didn't necessarily want it to show up on a free download site. I do not mind giving it out to people here or other forums that ask for some help.

Regards Peter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

Checked his profile. Only 3 posts and all Futura. Guess he doesn't want to follow up.
In a month from now, when he starts a new thread again, just ignore it.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I thought this was the futura


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

That is the more recent one. This is the original proto-type Futura which turned into the Explorer in 1957 - 58.










Cheers Peter.


----------



## fernando bocadillos (Jun 9, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Checked his profile. Only 3 posts and all Futura. Guess he doesn't want to follow up.
> In a month from now, when he starts a new thread again, just ignore it.


Mmm, thats the Corvus I think.


----------



## fernando bocadillos (Jun 9, 2019)

Silvertone said:


> Thanks - I should have thought of that myself.
> 
> I had posted the pdf in the other thread for about a week and there was no response. I took down the pdf because I did do a lot of work on that drawing and didn't necessarily want it to show up on a free download site. I do not mind giving it out to people here or other forums that ask for some help.
> 
> Regards Peter.


Thanks Silvertone for being kind.


----------

